# Some first cut pics for y'all



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Here's some pics of our first cut. I'm cutting 2nd cut now and will get some pics of square bales Friday


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Colby, Is that bermuda grass? I have never seen bermuda that I know of. If it is, it sure looks like soft, pretty hay. I would love to see that rake/round baler combo work. Any chance of taking a video? Best, Mike


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Colby, Is that bermuda grass? I have never seen bermuda that I know of. If it is, it sure looks like soft, pretty hay. I would love to see that rake/round baler combo work. Any chance of taking a video? Best, Mike


Mike yes it's all coastal Bermuda except the last pic, more Bahia in it. I don't have any video of the "train" as we call it lol. I can get you some next time we use it. It makes a damn pretty bale with the 468 & 568 but we have talked about and might be going to the NH specialty crop baler


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

Very nice looking field of hay for sure. There has to be a barn with a Cessna in it within five miles of your place.

CW


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice looking setup and good looking hay. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## terraceridge (Jul 21, 2011)

What did it yield?


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

like that train. Flat ground envy for sure.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

terraceridge said:


> What did it yield?


250 4x5's and 150 5x5's off of 250 acres. Square baled .75 acre today and made 60 bales. Off to a good start


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Have you been happy with the rakehand?


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

How do you like your 1410?


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Farmboy555 said:


> Have you been happy with the rakehand?


Love it. No complaints on the rake. Ours is the older one and you can control each wing. I know the new ones there's only one button and you can't bring one in while you keep one out


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

DSLinc1017 said:


> How do you like your 1410?


It's a good cutter. Zero breakdowns (knock on wood). Too small tho


----------



## triabordofarm (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice field, nice equipment!


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Colby said:


> It's a good cutter. Zero breakdowns (knock on wood). Too small tho


9' tho, perfect for us! Thanks for the great pictures!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Your fields and operation look first class.

When you make 4x5's and 5x5's off the same field are both balers going at the same time?

Do you have two "trains"?

Add me to the flat ground envy list.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Very nice terrain, hay crop, and harvesting equipment. Glad you are running with no breakdowns.

Mark


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Tim/South said:


> Your fields and operation look first class.
> When you make 4x5's and 5x5's off the same field are both balers going at the same time?
> Do you have two "trains"?
> Add me to the flat ground envy list.
> ...


We don't run both balers at the same time nor have the money to have two of the rake hands. Me personally would rather 5x5 with 2 tractors cause the 567 is getting wore out and makes better bales when it's not hooked up to the rake. Now the 468 is unstoppable, I had hay ball up going from the rake to the baler but the baler never clogged up. It makes beautiful bales all the time


----------

